

Reddit's Chris Slowe is leaving to join other founders at Hipmunk - mac-mac
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/01/reddit-chief-takes-flight-to-hipmunk-explains-why-hes-leaving-now/

======
look_lookatme
Must be an awesome feeling to be "getting the gang back together". Any good
examples of there startup teams having done this?

~~~
kn0thing
Oh, I'm quite excited. I'm not going to be able to top Paul's reply, though.
Perhaps my only hope is to reference this old photo of the 3 of us
([http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4c587f3d7f8b9a814a68...](http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4c587f3d7f8b9a814a680b00/team-
reddit.jpg)) and suggest that we get a semi-professional photographer and
haircuts before we take the first hipmunk company photo...

~~~
e1ven
How involved are you with Hipmunk? I know you did the logo, but are you
working on it on a day to day basis?

~~~
kn0thing
Since a few days before launch, I've been the brand & community department, so
to speak. I'm part-time, about 25hrs a week. But every day (7 days a week
ftw!) is a hipmunk day, that's for sure. I'm an acting YC ambassador one day a
week, my "office hours" day (wise PG suggestion).

edit: Steve is 100% running the tech and Adam is 100% running the non-tech for
this startup. It's an odd feeling, but I kinda like it because I don't lose
any sleep at night and just focus on getting hipmunk to the point where people
are tattooing it on their bodies :) [like the reddit alien]

------
alexophile
Corresponding posts on Reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/dzl1o/and_like_that_po...](http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/dzl1o/and_like_that_poof_hes_gone/))
and Hipmunk (<http://blog.hipmunk.com/32180170>)

~~~
keysersosa
Thanks for linking those. I would have posted here as well, but I didn't want
to break any shameless self promotion etiquette rules, and honestly I feel
like I've hit my quota for that for one day. :)

~~~
zzleeper
Congrats!

Btw, I just did a random search and it was great. However, to small things:
(tried posting them in the live help but it was not working well)

1) It may be nice to have a "tooltip" that explains the acronyms. Eg: I just
did a random search and got back EWR, IAH, PTY, TA, etc. .. maybe if I put my
mouse over that, it will show the meaning.

ii) The day/night color idea is nice, but reading the results is kinda hard
for the eyes (and it contrasts too agresively with the rest of the page).

------
redthrowaway
Sucks for Reddit, but it's a great opportunity for Chris. Hipmunk fills a
niche in a highly monetizeable market, and getting on early suggests to me
that he'll get equity. Things are looking good for the team at Hipmunk.

~~~
ld50
"Hipmunk fills a niche"

what niche? the niche for online ticket purchasers who prefer gantt-style
interfaces? the niche describing the set of customers who rely on a single
provider (orbitz.com) for their ticket-purchase decisioning data?

"in a highly monetizeable market"

i'd love see your CAC, CR/CRR, AMPU/AMPC, etc breakdown for the online air
ticket space.

"Things are looking good for the team at Hipmunk."

when your only competitive advantage is a gantt-style interface, your outlook
is not often described as "looking good".

i wouldn't consider a large base of online fanboys to be a significant
competitive advantage in an industry where your competitors are 10 years
established and have revenues in the billions of dollars.

"it's a great opportunity for Chris"

in the sense that it's probably better than staying at conde? --sure. in the
sense that it will likely result in a significant payout down the road?
--again, that's debatable.

~~~
gruseom
Wow. That is the most mean-spirited thing I've read about a new startup in a
long time. I also bet it turns out spectacularly wrong and deserves to be
preserved in a glass case somewhere.

Come to think of it, someone should collect the worst comments like this for
posterity. It would help immunize new founders to see how the predictive value
of these things is zero.

~~~
shill
This should be a madlib. I'll go first.

When your only competitive advantage is a [feature that lets you poke your
friends], your outlook is not often described as "looking good".

~~~
netcan
Fewer features, anarchist phd dropouts, a home page with less stuff

------
fbailey
Well they should just start reddit again, It hink that's the only community
that would be willing to go along

